# DT Super Pro Remote Launcher vs. RTR Versa launcher



## Mark Ferguson (Dec 16, 2016)

I train alone most of the time and need to be able to throw triples and doubles. Looking at ordering two DT super pro remote launchers. What have been you alls experience with them? I wish I could buy two versa launchers but I don't have the cash for two at the moment, but if they are better quality it would be money better spent. Draw back would be ability to throw multiple marks from different locations with only the one versa launcher.


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

There is no comparison, DT launchers are of poor quality. I had mine and after about 50 launches had to tighten almost all the bolts! And when or if you want to expand to more launches, you have to buy the whole set up, you can not fire more then one launcher from the same receiver! Versa launch is of a ton better quality, and it's expandable down the road as you get some free cash. Plus, get a two or four shot, and they can be set up to do apposing doubles from the same base! Make a short throw with a lighter load, ten a longer in a different direction with a hotter load.
Plus the DT system, you can not use the launcher as a handheld if you want. On the RRT Versa, you just slide the handheld out of the tube, use it as a stand alone handheld, then just slide it back into the tube and its a part of the system again!!


----------



## Pat Puwal (Dec 22, 2004)

Respectfully suggest you save your money rather than buying a DT Launcher. They are just as bad or worse than Bay Dog just indicated. No experience with Versa Launcher, but have been researching since DT Launcher is a total waste. Only thing with Versa Launcher is that they look very bulky and heavy to carry out in field. Also researching Mini Zinger Wingers!


----------



## MissSkeeter (May 17, 2013)

Mark Ferguson said:


> I train alone most of the time and need to be able to throw triples and doubles. Looking at ordering two DT super pro remote launchers. What have been you alls experience with them? I wish I could buy two versa launchers but I don't have the cash for two at the moment, but if they are better quality it would be money better spent. Draw back would be ability to throw multiple marks from different locations with only the one versa launcher.


I like my setups to be wide triples, so that is why I went with DT remote launchers.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDa4RUrzmUI

Unfortunately versa launchers are not available as 3 single remote launchers for less than $1,000.
It would cost $500 per launcher for each single shot versa launcher at Gun Dog Supply.

I do agree that DT are not high quality and their customer service is poor.
I've been using mine about 90 times per year since 2013 and did fix them with thread lock.
Another problem I've had is they work about 50 percent of the time when it is cold (<20 degrees F).

Most areas I train at require hiking in (no 4-wheelers allowed) and I can carry 3 remote launchers and bumpers in a backpack or a couple of 5-gallon buckets, so portability is also important to me.

If I did not enjoy training alone so much, I would spend the $500 for a single shot versa launcher,
and use hand-thrown marks incorporated with the remote launcher to teach concepts like:
Interrupted Marks, Punch Bird Marks, Check Down Marks, etc.


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

Be very cautious about consistently throwing 2 of the 3 marks of a triple from the same gun station. As MissSkeeter said you want 3 separate stations. 2 from the same station consistently will create some bad habits.

It is not that hard to make a homemade launcher from a handheld RRT or DT launcher. You just have to buy the electronics. I have two and can pack them in a back pack easily and walk a bit.


----------



## Chrisfigge (Aug 13, 2017)

Here is my review and a few tips. 

https://youtu.be/GnRQTMBOMeM


----------



## Arnie (Nov 26, 2012)

Chrisfigge said:


> Here is my review and a few tips.
> 
> https://youtu.be/GnRQTMBOMeM


Welcome to the blog and thanks for sharing the review.


----------



## MissSkeeter (May 17, 2013)

Chrisfigge said:


> Here is my review and a few tips.
> 
> https://youtu.be/GnRQTMBOMeM


Excellent! Thanks.

A couple tips about any remote dummy launcher:

1) I try to launch the dummy with the same arc a retriever would see with a hand thrown bird.
So I also remote the o-ring, I use a pvc T to increase the arc, and I use electrical tape to 
attach black and white cloth ribbon, which slows the launch and creates a flutter as the bumper
falls down. I want my arc to be fairly high, slow, and fairly close to a holding blind or shrub patch
just like a hand thrown bird would be in a typical hunt test. A fast, far launch is not very useful from that perspective.

2) I carry a 12-gauge shotgun cleaning jag to swab out any dummy that has been launched into water.
Otherwise a dud is likely, even with a hand held retriever launcher.

Thanks.

Skeeter


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

MissSkeeter said:


> 2) I carry a 12-gauge shotgun cleaning jag to swab out any dummy that has been launched into water.
> Otherwise a dud is likely, even with a hand held retriever launcher.
> 
> Thanks.
> ...


Another option is to carry a small can of non-chlorinated brake cleaner. A quick spray in the wet tube drives out the moisture and it dries super fast.
That's what I do with my Bumper boy bumpers and it works great. Just have to be a bit careful of where you shake out the excess, I try to use a dead log or something, the stuff evaporates very fast.


----------



## MissSkeeter (May 17, 2013)

NateB said:


> Another option is to carry a small can of non-chlorinated brake cleaner. A quick spray in the wet tube drives out the moisture and it dries super fast.
> That's what I do with my Bumper boy bumpers and it works great. Just have to be a bit careful of where you shake out the excess, I try to use a dead log or something, the stuff evaporates very fast.


I avoid cleaners like brake cleaner/carb cleaner, etc. because I think the dogs can smell the residual scent.
I want my bumpers to have more "natural scent" so I have them in a bucket with
a couple ducks on top of them. I assume the scent is a mixture of duck and gun powder.

I've had great success (never a dud) with the shot gun cleaning jag on wet retriever launcher bumpers.


----------



## Labhunter1931 (Aug 17, 2017)

Had DT and I have just switched to thunder launcher. I havent put them to the test yet.


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

MissSkeeter said:


> I avoid cleaners like brake cleaner/carb cleaner, etc. because I think the dogs can smell the residual scent.
> I want my bumpers to have more "natural scent" so I have them in a bucket with
> a couple ducks on top of them. I assume the scent is a mixture of duck and gun powder.
> 
> I've had great success (never a dud) with the shot gun cleaning jag on wet retriever launcher bumpers.


I understand that, I don't have any residual scent "I" can smell, but remember I am veterinarian and most of us lose the sense as an act of self protection, LOL.
I will say that the rubber type Bumper boy bumpers do NOT end up smelling like a Dolken, (smells like cat urine to me). I should try bagging the Dolkens I have with some ducks. Then it will probably smell like a cat peed on a duck!!!
Seriously, though I will attach duck wings to give a better scent when doing land marks, especially if it is dry and scenting conditions are poor.


----------



## MissSkeeter (May 17, 2013)

NateB said:


> I understand that, I don't have any residual scent "I" can smell, but remember I am veterinarian and most of us lose the sense as an act of self protection, LOL.
> I will say that the rubber type Bumper boy bumpers do NOT end up smelling like a Dolken, (smells like cat urine to me). I should try bagging the Dolkens I have with some ducks. Then it will probably smell like a cat peed on a duck!!!
> Seriously, though I will attach duck wings to give a better scent when doing land marks, especially if it is dry and scenting conditions are poor.



We purchase live flyers as a club here at ~ $25 per duck, so try to maximize my purchases....

In early spring before we get our ducks from the lower-48 , I also use breasted out wild ducks that I harvested
during duck season and stored overwinter in the freezer. For those I wrap the breast/back with duct tape...got
that tip from Dennis Voigt's Retriever Online magazine.


----------

